# Google acquires kite-power generator



## HossHuge (May 23, 2013)

> Google acquires kite-power generator
> Google has acquired a US company that generates power using turbines mounted on tethered kites or wings.
> 
> Makani Power will become part of Google X - the secretive research and development arm of the search giant.
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22636565










The turbines seem really loud.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 23, 2013)

And so the world domination starts.....


----------



## m1dg3t (May 30, 2013)

Cool! Hopefully this gets the ball rolling for others to follow suit! I saw a lil' bit about these generators on DailyPlanet a couple months back IIRC


----------

